# Stewart County



## TBryan (Feb 10, 2005)

Anybody hunt Stewart County?  Ive hunted turkey there for the past 3 years and was wondering if anyone else does?


----------



## Jdub (Mar 9, 2005)

This will be my first year in Stewart Co. Going up this weekend to do some work/scouting.


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, have hunted there for about 14 years.

ML


----------



## TBryan (Mar 9, 2005)

Jdub said:
			
		

> This will be my first year in Stewart Co. Going up this weekend to do some work/scouting.



Let me know what you find


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Mar 10, 2005)

I Have Hunted Stewart County For Four Years. We Have Harvested Some Nice Deer. Of Course Last Year Was A Little Off. There Are Lots Of Turkeys There During Deer Season, But Seem To Disapear In The Spring. We Hunt Right Out Of Lumpkin.


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 8, 2009)

ive been hunting the same lease in stewart co. for 25 years. tons of deer turkey and hogs. we still have a clp of member spots in our club. $550 a year on 900 ac, call pete thomas @ 229-890-2374, tell him dave sent ya


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 13, 2009)

Look at the thread titled "Stewart/Webster" about 3/4 of the way down the list. This will be my second yr hunting up there.


----------

